# Good platform pedals for 300+ lbs?



## BigBen219 (Aug 21, 2013)

in need of good long lasting platform pedals for my 320lbs ass:madman:


----------



## Gerth (Aug 17, 2013)

I'm 300+ and I use the Spank Spikes. No problem so far


----------



## Berkley (May 21, 2007)

Most platforms will probably work. I'd avoid the super light ones, and make sure it has a steel axle. Titanium usually has weight limits.


----------



## Fourstringsquire (Aug 12, 2012)

I use the Primo Tenderizer. Nice and wide and very stout. Kind of on the heavy side, but my 300lbs really isn't worried about a few grams.


----------



## Diaonic (Aug 6, 2013)

Fourstringsquire said:


> I use the Primo Tenderizer. Nice and wide and very stout. Kind of on the heavy side, but my 300lbs really isn't worried about a few grams.


I'm 370 and using xpedo faceoff pedals. They work great.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

I use black label studded platforms and held up perfect so far, and i beat the hell outta them.

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ProfGumby (Feb 27, 2008)

I'm using the stock alloy platforms from Giant. I have 2 full years on the original pair and now 5 days on the new pair. The original pair is still just fine but due to a crank swap they are now backup parts.


----------



## Crazylunker (Aug 30, 2013)

330 here and using crank brothers 50/50


----------



## st3venb (Aug 8, 2013)

305, and I'm using Shimano Saint platforms.


----------



## SasquatchSC (Mar 11, 2004)

320, Straitline Defacto! No more blown out bearings! I've got em on 3 of my 4 bikes(the 4th has Time clipless )


----------



## desmo944 (Feb 15, 2008)

definately Shimano saints


----------



## jquackjr (Oct 11, 2010)

which xpedo faceoff pedals are you using? there are many? 13, 15, 17, 18
http://www.xpedo.com/products/pedals/platform/96/faceoff-18

another 300+ guy looking to replace beat up pedals


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

Just be sure to use CRMO spindles. No titanium. I would suggest the platform pedal shootout thread to see examples - one of which is syncros mental pedals in stainless, featuring real bearings.


----------



## jhopkins (Apr 24, 2010)

I'm 255, I have been on a pair of Speedplay Drillium for the past year and have no complaints I really like them.


----------



## junkhauler (Dec 9, 2013)

I"ve had good success with the moove mtb platforms. Torque pedals - Lightweight Aluminium flat pedals for MTB, DH, Freeride xc, BMX Moove Mtb


----------



## bigtalljv (Jan 9, 2014)

Good thread. I just snapped a Crank Bros Candy last night and looking for a recommendation too. Love the Crank Bros and am thinking I'll just swap them out every 6 months. There were just over a year old and had about 600 miles on them. I 6'7" and about 320. 

Jason


----------



## ProfGumby (Feb 27, 2008)

ProfGumby said:


> I'm using the stock alloy platforms from Giant. I have 2 full years on the original pair and now 5 days on the new pair. The original pair is still just fine but due to a crank swap they are now backup parts.


I know, quoting myself might be bad form, and definitely borders on narcissism...

I wanted to update what I posted here. I have killed the new set of stock platforms. The left one creaks a bit, but the right one creaks a lot, has an odd wobble to it and spins much harder than the left. Sooo, the original pair I called a backup pair is going back on the bike!

I am holding off on finding new pedals depending on if a new bike will show up this year or next.....


----------



## Flamingtaco (Mar 12, 2012)

I've run xpedo Faceoff 13's with these 20mm extenders...

Bicycle Pedal Extenders Recumbent Trike Stainless Steel | eBay

...for three years. Thousands of miles, bombing down hills while standing, small jumps, 400Lbs, hardtail at 5psi on the trail. It's pretty hard to bend cromoly axles outside of hitting something.

EDIT: That would be 50psi. At 5psi I'd be running on the tips of the nipples, rims flattened into barrel hoops.


----------



## Alias530 (Apr 1, 2013)

Shimano Saint


----------



## irideiam (Dec 24, 2011)

jhopkins said:


> I'm 255, I have been on a pair of Speedplay Drillium for the past year and have no complaints I really like them.


Ditto I run the Speedplay Drilliums on 4 different bikes over the last couple years, weighing between 250-270lbs......


----------



## pwomble (Jun 30, 2013)

I am using Wellgo B103's. So far so good and they grip my Vans quite nicely.


----------



## GrtSaint72 (May 27, 2012)

340lbs Straitline Defacto best pedals I ever owned.


----------



## DSFA (Oct 22, 2007)

300lb'r, run the sealed bearing platforms from Performance (guessing they're made by Wellgo), have one set that's 3-4yrs old, have stayed straight and smooth. Just bought another set.
On my DJ I run Premium Products (Haro BMX upscale div.) Slim pedals. They have held up to 3yrs of DJ and skateparks with my fat butt on them. Highly recommend them.

That said pretty much anything with cromoly spindle that's not stupid skinny/ light should be great.
And Spank Spikes=:rockon::drumroll::cornut::arf: Lordy, I want some of those.


----------



## Medic Zero (Jun 8, 2011)

illnacord said:


> *Just be sure to use CRMO spindles. No titanium.* I would suggest the platform pedal shootout thread to see examples - one of which is syncros mental pedals in stainless, featuring real bearings.


+1

FWIW, I've been running Oddyssey Triple Traps forever. These days I'd take a new pedal apart and lube the bearings. Lots of manufacturers save some $ on their end by sending stuff out with little or no grease these days.

I picked up a set of Fyxation Gates PC pedals for the build I'm working on right now, but I have yet to put any miles on them.

~280 lbs here.


----------

